# Renting Shares - That is renting out the shares YOU OWN!?



## Mega Rich (25 January 2005)

*Hi everyone... *

Just wondering if any of you have any knowledge of this strategy which *APPEARS* to be relatively new, *SO* new in fact that many Brokers don't even know about it! 

Hmmmmmmmmmmm??????

The strategy is *"Share Renting"* , that is to say...Renting out to OTHER traders your own shares that you have purchased!

In turn, you gain a small (but significant!) ongoing income from the person who rents them from you! Also, it is *SAID* to be a fairly *"low risk"* strategy!?

I have checked with the A.S.X. and it is both *an actual strategy * and it is also *legal and legitimate*

*SO*...does anyone have any detailed knowledge and/or personal experience of it!?

If any of you want to know more and *how I found out about it*, you can email me at:  

davidwmahoney@the-edge.net.au

Hopefully *SOMEONE* out there knows what I am talking about!?

Cheers:  DAVID M (Mega)


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2005)

It's just writing covered calls and "renting shares" is an inaccurate at best, dishonest at worst, term for covered calls.

You are not renting your shares out at all. You are, in fact, giving someone else the right to BUY your shares at a set price, on or before a certain date, in exchange for a premium. 

You'll find a lot of discussion in the derivitaves section.

Cheers


----------



## tech/a (25 January 2005)

Wayne.

Tricom scource shares for shorting in a similar fashion.(Those not on the ASX lshorting list)
They rent the share from the holder and borrow it to the trader going short the stock.
Dont know how it works exactly but this could be what he means.

Think CFDs do the same on the short side.

*But as you can see he has an agenda with "Wanna find out more"*


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2005)

Yes Tech

I've tried to explain that next door at PI.com, but you get sick of explaining eh?


----------



## tech/a (25 January 2005)

Yup---

Crashy was right the highlights especially over done look S/house!

First time Id used them --over zealous.


----------



## money tree (25 January 2005)

mega rich

Im not sure who to contact first:

- ACCC for deceptive and misleading conduct 
- ASIC for unlicenced securites advising

decisions decisions....

HAHAHAHA


----------



## doctorj (25 January 2005)

money tree said:
			
		

> mega rich
> 
> Im not sure who to contact first:
> 
> ...




 :iagree: 

Let this be a timely reminder to everyone that there are a lot of sharks and rampers out there out to make a quick buck on the easy at your expense.  Don't make it any easy for them - Market Theory 101:  any information is already available is already factored into the price and in that sense there is no such thing as a bargain. There is most certainly no such thing as a high return low risk scenario.


----------



## Mega Rich (3 February 2005)

Hey there Critics!!!

Actually I will report this matter to BOTH A.C.C.C. and A.S.I.C., as this so-called "share renting" strategy is being sold to unsuspecting members of the public, definitely as a great "low risk strategy" for earning good money!!

The person pushing this strategy is Mr. Jamie McIntre who runs a company
called "21st. Century Academy" and if anyone is interested in checking out
this wanker, then here is a link to his website:

http://www.21stcenturyacademy.com.au/Googleads/

As a matter of interest, if any of you want to, you can get a totally free DVD sent to you and then you can watch it at your leisure!  That may even be a good idea, so that you are aware of this guy and his "tricks"!?  It seems to me that the more people that know of these "shonksters" the better!?

Cheers:  David.

*P.S. *  What's the matter with... *HIGHLIGHTING*...it is there for a reason! In other words it is *meant* to be used!!  Just because you buggers either don't know how to do it, or are too bloody *LAZY* to bother with it...    

P.P.S.  I will admit though, on this forum, highlighting is a real pain in the butt to use...it takes forever!!!


----------



## Porper (3 February 2005)

I hold my hands up chaps,

Read the add in the paper and got a free dvd.

Basically, very americanised, it only told you that it could be done, to find out the nitty gritty you had to sign up for a live seminar somewhere exotic, we are talking thousands of dollars.

When I didn't sign up I got at least 5 letters asking why, each time with the price coming down.I even had somebody ring me up, at this point I was not very polite.:nono:

To sum up, I have no idea how or if you can do it though I suspect that you can, but Jamie Mcintyre comes across like a second hand car salesman, I wouldn't bother with the dvd !!


----------

